# Now what do I do?



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

First batch of fry ever!








So how long do I let the female recover before putting her back in the big tank? How do I know when to start feeding the fry? How often should I feed them? I have the hikari first bites... oh sooooo many questions.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats on the fry, still waiting for my first batch of anything lol. One thing you might want to add is what kind of fry/fish they are. I am sure plenty of help will reply soon enough. Good luck


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

They are Red Zebra Cichlid fry.... Mac n Cheese the wife and son named them... lol


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Congrats on your first batch!!! 

I usually just put the female back to the main tank. I started feeding my yellow lab fries when the egg yolks disappeared. I fed them Hikiari First Bites. And I feed them twice a day .

Hope this helps


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz on the fry


----------

